# Venison dried beef



## elginplowboy (Dec 28, 2014)

Peer pressure..... I have seen Bearcarver, cfarmer, and wateringholebrew posts and seeing the wonderful results these folks came out with has got me expanding my horizons and trying something new. Seeing y'all use prime cuts to make this is telling me it has to be good. So here we go. Thanks guys for the wonderful tutorials and step by steps. So I have segregated 5lbs of prime cuts to give this a shot. We have a tenderloin, two mock tenders, two backstraps, and a top round. Wish me luck. 













image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Dec 28, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 28, 2014)

Venison dried beef.   Yup I will be watching.


----------



## elginplowboy (Dec 29, 2014)

Ok, got separated into 5 ziplocks at 1lb each. Tenderquick and brown sugar rubbed in really well. Top round was around 3" think so I cut it down the middle so thickness is uniform at about 1.5". Using bearcarvers calculation with 3 half inches in that thickness times two plus two days gets to about 8 days to cure. I'm planning on 10. Got my master ziplock bag shaker and helper to get everything rubbed in.












image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Dec 29, 2014


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll be watching !


----------



## elginplowboy (Jan 2, 2015)

Half way cured. Been massaging and flipping twice a day. Can't wait to lay some smoke on.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 2, 2015)

The wait will be worth it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 2, 2015)

c farmer said:


> The wait will be worth it.



:yeahthat:


----------



## elginplowboy (Jan 3, 2015)

Updated fridge pic. Looks to be curing nicely.












image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Jan 3, 2015


----------



## jeff sedlmayr (Jan 7, 2015)

Ten days to cure dried venison? Never heard of that. I use 50/50 curing salt and brown sugar. We let it cure for 5 days. Maybe I'm doing it wrong? But then again we have never had a problem with the meat not being cured.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 7, 2015)

Jeff Sedlmayr said:


> Ten days to cure dried venison? Never heard of that in my life. I use 50/50 curing salt and brown sugar. We let it cure for 5 days.



Hey Jeff, curing time depends on the thickness of the meat !


----------



## jeff sedlmayr (Jan 7, 2015)

Right, maybe they are using much larger pieces. I do use the back strap, but I cut every 6 inches and strip it right down the middle.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 7, 2015)

Jeff Sedlmayr said:


> Right, maybe they are using much larger pieces. I do use the back strap, but I cut every 6 inches and strip it right down the middle.



I went 12 days but some of mine was almost 3 in thick.  I know WHB's was too.


----------



## elginplowboy (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok, pulled out of ziplocks and planning a 2 hr soak. 













image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Jan 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Jan 9, 2015





Getting excited getting close to putting on some smoke.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 9, 2015)

When you smoking them?


----------



## elginplowboy (Jan 9, 2015)

Plan to pull from soak(slice my test piece)and pat dry, then in fridge with CBP, powdered onion/garlic to form pellicle for 12 hrs start smoke tommorrow morning around 8 or so.


----------



## frijole smoke (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## elginplowboy (Jan 9, 2015)

Pulled and patted dry, nice deep red center, sliced a test piece. 












image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Jan 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Jan 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Jan 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Jan 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Jan 9, 2015





Good golly Molly ........... Test piece was fork tender and tasted amazing!! Man this stuff is awesome already.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 9, 2015)

Dont eat it all, need to smoke some.    :biggrin:


----------



## elginplowboy (Jan 10, 2015)

Lol, yep some actually made it into smoker. 
Started at 7:00am preheat smoker to 270. 1hr
Took meat out of fridge and let sit on counter to get up to room temp during that time.
8:00 meat in smoker set temp 130 no smoke.
9:00 roll smoke........


----------



## elginplowboy (Jan 10, 2015)

Qview 4hrs in rolling next batch of smoke.












image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Jan 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Jan 10, 2015


----------



## elginplowboy (Jan 10, 2015)

Qview. 8hrs of smoke in. Last smoke run. Look at that fine mahagony color. 












image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Jan 10, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2015)

ElginPlowboy said:


> Qview. 8hrs of smoke in. Last smoke run. Look at that fine mahagony color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup---That's Beautiful !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This is the first I saw this thread---Glad I didn't miss it !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're really in for a treat !!!

Be back to see the thin slices!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Bear


----------



## elginplowboy (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for your step by step and glad mrs. Bear is ok.


----------



## elginplowboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Came out great! Will surely do it again












image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ Jan 20, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2015)

ElginPlowboy said:


> Came out great! Will surely do it again


Yup----Hooked Another one!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tastes as good or better than Beef Dried Beef, and that stuff costs a fortune, because of the big weight loss through processing.

Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

